# Too gross food LOL!!!!!!!



## lzrdsgal (Aug 9, 2009)

Really this is pretty gross 

A tasty hummus made from black beans and chickpeas, it's actually pretty awesome! But this is one of those disgusting Halloween recipes that's all about presentation. And if you present this Diaper Dip right, only the bravest of your guests will be willing to try it. 

http://www.divinedinnerparty.com/image-files/diaper-dip-recipe-halloween-gross-food.jpg


Some of my favorite presentation ideas for this dip are placed in a clear bowl (or scooped out onto a cut-out piece of plastic plate) and served on a clean opened diaper, or on a tray with a baby doll, as pictured (the photo was created with chocolate pudding, but the concept is the same!). REALLY gross, really funny, and really, really easy. 
Recipe serves 6-8 people, and tastes great with veggies or pita chips.

There are more here 
http://www.divinedinnerparty.com/disgusting-halloween-food.html


----------



## FreakinFreak (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm rolling over here lzrdsgal!


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

*......I don't think I could even get through trying to prepare it...it's so gross!*


----------



## Ecula (Oct 21, 2007)

*Have you seen these the one guy is baking? Awesome..ly gross *
Kittiwat Unarrom's Body Part food


----------



## Cholt (Oct 29, 2010)

I have had tons of halloween parties in my life and love to make food that tastes great but makes a person have to stop and think before they eat it so I am going to share a few of my tried and true recipes that I have found over the years. If you like what you see or want more post it and I will send more your way!

*Boogers-on-a-stick*
Ingredients
1 (8oz) jar processed cheese spread
Green food coloring
25-30 pretzel sticks

Tools needed
Waxed paper
long-handled spoon
platter

Step one

Melt the processed cheese spread in the Microwave (Directions are generally on the Jar)
Allow to cool slightly
Using spoon carefully stir in about three drops of green food coloring into cheese, just enough to get the booger green color
Forming the boogers isn't that hard all you need to do is dip and twist the tip or each pretzel stick, lift out wait twenty seconds then dip again the set off to the side on the waxed paper for set up (if the cheese starts to set up to much just warm it up again in the micro
Let them cool for 10 to 15 to firm up the cheese then remove them to a platter which you can put salsa on the side to give a bloody booger idea. 

PS
On a side note kids love them so make extra if you are making them for kids. Or if you want them on a sweeter note use white melting chocolate instead of cheese.


*Simple Pimples*

Ingredients

Cherry tomatoes
Flavored soft cream cheese spread

Tools needed

Paper towels
Carrot Peeler or sharp knife
Butter Knife
Platter

Steps
Rinse tomatoes in cold water then gently dry with the paper towel
Core the tomatoes with the peeler and drain the center of the tomato
Fill the tomato with cream cheese
Give them a gentle sqeeze and place on platter for serving.

PS
Not as big a hit with the kids but when I used a spicy spread my husband would not put them down.


*Brain Cell Salad*

Ingredients

1 (6 oz) package blueberry gelatin mix
1 (16oz) small curd cottage cheese
1 (16.5 oz) can blueberry syrup (or 3/4 cup frozen blueberries, thawed)
Blue food coloring

Tools Needed

Mixing Bowl
Can Opener
Spoon 
(Optional) Brain Mold

Steps

Follow the direction on the gelatin for making gigglers as far as the amounts go but before putting it into the fridge add the blueberries or blueberry syrup.
Then mix a few drops of blue food coloring with the cottage chesse to give it a grey color then add to mix let set up for 5 to 6 hours.

PS
On a side not using the brain molds for this is awesome if you want to I like to add a few gummy worms once it is half way set so that I can give it the undead effect.


*Hairball Salad with saliva Dressing*

Ingredients

1 Lrg ripe avocado
2 cups of alfalfa sprouts
5-6 large carrots washed, peeled, grated
Italian dressing

Tools Needed

Paring Knife 
Spoon
Bowl
Fork
Carrot Peeler
Grater

Steps

Remove pit from avocado and mash the meat with a fork after removing it from the skin its ok to leave a few lumps add the alfaalfa sprounts to the avocado then mix together. Make the mix into balls without over working the place on top of the carrots and dress with the dressing.

PS
Gross sounding but great tasting. I have also done it with spicy ranch in the carrots and sprayed the avocado mix with a little lemon so it didnt turn grey but the grey effect is better for the gross factor.


*Closing*

In closing I have tons more but i dont want to sit in front of the computer all day so I will give you theese and maybe more if anyone wants them later.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

yep that was pretty gross lol

cholt: I've done the pimples and the hairball...they are pretty gross too


----------



## Ecula (Oct 21, 2007)

Here is my pizza dough gone ectoplasm... could be used as an effect too, I guess.
Then two other pics, pizzafingers and how my ground beef Tex-Mex filling thing
looks like... that color IS gross, I hope my guests will eat it anyway:




























*


----------



## LadyRohan (Oct 20, 2010)

oh My Gosh.... That IS really gross.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

very gross!


----------



## selz (Oct 19, 2007)

WHY did I not see this post BEFORE my party?! That would have been awesome!!!!

I did a "Kitty Litter" cake a few years ago (in a brand new pan) with a litter scoop "spoon", and that took people a few hours to get brave enough to eat - it seemed that as they got drunk they got less fearful of my sense of humour....

I think I need a new notepad to get some 2011 planning ideas!


----------



## Barbarella (Oct 17, 2003)

Oh those pics are nasty! The problem with my party was I know people really won't eat the gross things! My friend made deviled egg eyeballs, but she put some green food colouring in the egg mixture, and no one touched them! I couldn't even begin to use those recipes!


----------

